# Cleveland Eyes



## Beerhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Was one of the guys out yesterday in the 2-6 footers that were really fishable. They were far enough apart that made it comfortable. Got really nice fish in 65-68 ft 10 mi directly North of the river. Dipseys 0-110, 1-125, 3-150, small stinger spoons. color didn't matter. Started with a lot of shorts (8"-14") for some reason, then they got nicer all of a sudden (20"-24"). Sheep were plentiful also.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

How was the ride back in?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris, your a animal. Good to hear you had good luck and a safe journey home.


----------



## Beerhunter (Oct 6, 2008)

Ride in was nice, around 1:30 the lake started to settle down. Only took 50 min going out. Really wasn't that bad of a ride. It was worth it for the nice fish though.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Those fish have been there for some time. 
Glad you had a safe trip.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I gave it shot today, I couldn’t get them to go. Best marks were 60ft down , ended up keeping 13, threw back 3 or 4 small keepers. A bunch of shorts, no junk fish at all .


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Beerhunter said:


> Was one of the guys out yesterday in the 2-6 footers that were really fishable. They were far enough apart that made it comfortable. Got really nice fish in 65-68 ft 10 mi directly North of the river. Dipseys 0-110, 1-125, 3-150, small stinger spoons. color didn't matter. Started with a lot of shorts (8"-14") for some reason, then they got nicer all of a sudden (20"-24"). Sheep were plentiful also.


Were you guys using #1 dipseys? Thanks


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Blew out to the Cleveland hole 79ft late afternoon,dipsys 3 setting back 200,2 setting back 165,1 setting back 130,nice fattys spitting up 6" to 7" shad









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski 32 (Jun 10, 2021)

walldancer said:


> Blew out to the Cleveland hole 79ft late afternoon,dipsys 3 setting back 200,2 setting back 165,1 setting back 130,nice fattys spitting up 6" to 7" shad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of where?


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Out of eastlake, but ran to the 43 west line in 79 ft

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Did anybody else see Walldancers pic was covered and said "sensitive content" wth?


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

444fish said:


> Did anybody else see Walldancers pic was covered and said "sensitive content" wth?


The 'cancel culture' has infested OGF apparently... :-(


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

444fish said:


> Did anybody else see Walldancers pic was covered and said "sensitive content" wth?


Yep. And boy was it right! I can’t get that image out of my head now.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

444fish said:


> Did anybody else see Walldancers pic was covered and said "sensitive content" wth?


They were not even cut!!!!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

If its gonna go the way of cancel culture, wokeness or social justice I will be gone forever. Sick of all this crap RUINING our lives! And I will never buy another product from this site, and I buy alot.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Another willow bending in the wind 🤨


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought this was a Cleve area thread? Now it's an Eastlake thread?


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> Thought this was a Cleve area thread? Now it's an Eastlake thread?


I checked the erie map and 43 west is pretty much straight north of E 72.but maybe a little longer ride.


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Same program as 2 days ago 24 today with some smaller ones mixed in
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

walldancer said:


> Same program as 2 days ago 24 today with some smaller ones mixed in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's tits, headed out in morning. Leaving from Eastlake, you docked there


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Yes docked in chagrin,but run off Cleveland all the time,looks a little lumpy in the am so maybee the afternoon and definitely sunday

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a great batch of fish walldancer. Congrats. Had my best day ever on the lake back in the 90s in 80' out north of that area. Those fish look like they're super healthy.


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Yes on the healthy,fish were real golden color and fat spitting up 7 " gizard shad,diggin em out with dipsys towards the bottom,

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer (May 8, 2015)

Mondays last chance last dance befor the rain and blow comming,left doc at 11 am and headed to 79 ft near the 40 line west,took us 4 hours to get our 18 fish,fish were glued to the bottom 75 to 79 ft,#2 dipsy 220,# 3 dipsy 250,,,2.8 mph,,,purple stingrays 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

